

Permian–Triassic extinction event - pwg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Dying

======
iuguy
Old news. Downvoted ;)

Just kidding. This is a really interesting lunchtime article.

~~~
Nursie
LOL. I was wondering why this might be coming up now...

Always an interesting topic to read about though, especially as this does seem
to be the really big one of the known events.

